# [OT] Wenn mal der Pinguin streikt...

## Gekko

Hallo!!!!

Unter [1] findet man wohl die schönste Beschäftigung um sich abzureagieren *grins*

[1] http://ogc.ath.cx/files/tmp/pingu.htm

Edit: Mein Rekord liegt bei 593,5    :Cool: 

----------

## canibuz

lol

496,6 ...

----------

## Gekko

Der Trick ist:

Man darf den Pinguin nicht zu hoch hinausdeppern, sondern eher flacher, damit er paarmal bouncen kann   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Das macht Laune  :Razz: 

577,2 ... und immer noch am trainieren.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## primat

578,7

wer knackt die 600?

----------

## boris64

598,8 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

593

Drei mal abgeprallt (glaub ich zumindest).

EDIT:

593,5

----------

## sirro

Hm, läuft bei mir nicht. Weder mit gplflash noch mit netscape-flash...  :Sad: 

----------

## NueX

590,2

Schöne Sache  :Smile: 

Aber selbst mit vorher dem Pinguin verabreichten Bohnen (zwecks Rückstoß) komme ich nicht über die 600.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gekko

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Hm, läuft bei mir nicht. Weder mit gplflash noch mit netscape-flash... 

 

also bei meinem mozzi mit flash plugin läufts...

btw: über meine 593,5 bin ich bis jetzt nicht drübergekommen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gekko

Hab was neues gefunden unter [1]...

Gar ned so einfach find ich, aber seht selbst.

[1] http://www.miniclip.com/penguin.htm

----------

## tacki

hehe, das spiel is bestimmt von einem linux-hasser programmiert worden  :Smile: 

----------

## Void Main

Das oberste funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, dafür das letztere: 4800 Punkte

----------

## Gekko

Von einem Programmierer hab ich erfahren, dass die Obergrenze vom Pingu-Weit-Klopfen 650 sein soll......

Der hat angeblich "nachgeguckt"

Bin mal gespannt wer das schafft *gg*

----------

## spitzwegerich

hab das 2te spiel einmal gespielt: 9400.

ich denke,es ist sehr wichtig, munition zu sparen.

besser finde ich aber das erste spiel.

----------

## cArN4g3

hi,

also das erste game geht bei mir auch net (netscape-flash) aber das 2. geht --> 9700 punkte

damn, sooo knapp an der 10000 vorbei  :Sad: 

mfg carn

----------

## Inte

 :Twisted Evil:  The penguin strikes back!  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## boris64

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  The penguin strikes back! 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

hehe, wurde aber auch mal zeit, dass der zurückhaut  :Wink: 

----------

## stream

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Hallo!!!!
> 
> Unter [1] findet man wohl die schönste Beschäftigung um sich abzureagieren *grins*
> 
> [1] http://ogc.ath.cx/files/tmp/pingu.htm
> ...

 

404 not found   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## moe

Bei mir auch 404, ist das sowas ähnliches wie das auf e-medien.com ?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sirro

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

----------

## neumax

das ist auch ganz nett:

http://www.xtreme-fun.de/files/onlinegames/tux/

Suchtpotential ebenfalls sehr hoch. Wer also kurz vor den Klausuren steht: Funger weg  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Der zweite Teil ist da!

434,4 Sieht nett aus, wenn die da so rumzappeln.  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

